# Penderecki's Opera/Choral Works Where to Begin?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm curious about about *Penderecki*'s operas and vocal/choral works. I've not heard any of his work outside of his chamber/instrumental pieces and I'm not that well versed in opera. I wondered if you could give me your opinion of them? Where should I begin? :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont know about his operas, but his St Lukes Passion is great


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks *Emiellucifuge* do you have a particular recording you would recommend?


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I have always loved 'Utrenja'. If its possible to get your hands on the old 'Polska Nagrina' issue, do so its wonderful but I have had good reports on the Naxos issue. Enjoy


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Utrenja and Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem" - after St. Luke's Passion


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Te Deum goes along with st. luke and gates of jerusalem for some of the best fathomable, almost neo-romantic god-fearing choral or choral/orchestral work. But to push towards the boundaries of your threshold, the Polish Requiem gets pretty far out (but not so far as Threnody or say the ligeti requiem)

for Operas, try Devils of Loudon it's the most easy to come across. I actually have a score of it lying around right now, nigh-unreadable to the lamen. it's a good drama, but the sound is from the field of Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima at parts.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have not heard the Naxos recording of the St Luke Passion, but the Argo CD is pretty great! Be prepared to be cast into the deep end with this strange and massive work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've always wanted to hear "The Devils of Loudon." I don't know much of Penderecki's works other than his famous (or infamous) Threnody for 52 strings!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

*Operas :*

*Die Teufel von Loudun* (The Devils of Loudun) , opera in 3 acts, Libretto in German by the composer after Aldous Huxley's novel (1969)

Hamburg Philharmonic satate orchestra 
Marek Janowski, Conductor
Rolf Liebermann, Director 
DVD (NTSC, Mono)
Subtitles: German, English, Italian, Spanish, French










*Paradise Lost*, Opera in 2 acts, Libretto by Christopher Fry after Milton (1978)

well, I've listened to these youtube links :

Act 1










Act 2










I don't know anything about his later operas Die schwarze Maske (1986) and Ubu Rex (1991) and so can't make any recommendation.

*Choral works : *

The famous *St. Luke Passion*: Passio et Mors Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Lucam (1966)

Warsaw National Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra
Antoni Wit, Conductor










There is also a recordings of St. Luke Passion conducted by Penderecki himslef, released on CD by Decca :

Sigune Von Osten, Soprano 
Stephen Roberts (Baritone) 
Kurt Rydl (Bass) 
Edward Lubaszenko (Spoken vocal) 
Warsaw Philharmonic Chorus 
Cracow Boys Choir 
National Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Krzysztof Penderecki, Conductor

*A Polish Requiem* (completed 1984, revised 2005), I like this more than St. Luke Passion, but I warn you, it is extremely dark !

I have this :

Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra 
Antoni Wit, Conductor 
Recorded 2004










though there is also a recording conducted by Penderecki himself.

*Credo* (1998), very beautiful music, a perfect instance of the so-called neo-Romantic style (1998), see here :

http://www.amazon.com/Penderecki-Credo-Quasthoff-Randle-Rilling/dp/B00000DLZ3

and also here :

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Nov10/penderecki_credo_8572032.htm

*Symphony No.3 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem'* is a choral symphony in 7 movements on biblical texts for Sopranos I II, Alto, Tenore, Bass, Speaker, Chorus and Orchestra (1996)

have this :


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've always wanted to hear "The Devils of Loudon." I don't know much of Penderecki's works other than his famous (or infamous) Threnody for 52 strings!


Likewise although I've heard more than that now. I really like things sung in Polish for whatever reason. 

Thank you all for your replies I'll try and get my hands on some of the things mentioned here. Sorry it has taken me so long to reply I've not been great the past few days.


----------

